# Black Friday at All Day Vapes!



## YeOldeOke (20/11/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (21/11/19)

More details, much more, will be posted throughout the day as copy becomes available.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (21/11/19)

DIY One Shots are a major part of our Black Friday - Cyber Monday sale. We never toot our own horn, but permit me to do so in this instance.

This unsolicited post by one of our valued, long-standing DIY customers was made more than a year ago. With his permission I quote @SmokeyJoe :

"Over the years i just cant find better tasting one shots than from the guys at All Day Vapes. 2 weeks ago i had some extra cash and thought i would try other one shots. Some local and some international from different online sites. As usual, i did my homework, reading reviews, checking ingredients, etc

So today after 2 weeks of steeping i excitedly opened the new one shot batches.
Only one word can describe it. HORRIBLE. Every, single, one.

Its just bad. Weird chemical taste. Flavours not working together. Its just awful

So i had to order my usual batch again from ADV today. Atleast ive learnt my lesson. I will never even try looking for another one shot. Theirs are just miles ahead of anything else i tasted

Thanks for the awesome juice and excelent service as always"

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/nothing-comes-close-to-adv.t53946/

Thanks for your valued support SmokeyJoe!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## YeOldeOke (21/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (21/11/19)

Order incoming

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (21/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (21/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (21/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (22/11/19)

The sale is now on folks!

All the Black Friday goodies are in a section with link Black Friday in the main menu. Coupons apply only to the products under this category.




https://alldayvapes.co.za/product-category/black-friday-sale/diy-one-shots-on-sale/

The *DIY Bases and bottles don't have a coupon code*, the discounts are applied directly as shown in
https://alldayvapes.co.za/product-category/black-friday-sale/diy-other-on-sale/



For juice and salt nic use the above




For CBD vape juice and CBD tincture (oral NOT vape)

All or any combo of coupons can be used together.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (22/11/19)

I see someone remarked in another thread that in general products offered by the vaping industry in SA are all (I quote loosely) old stock or unpopular products.

I cannot speak for the whole industry but I can for All Day Vapes. None of our products offered are old stock or unpopular items. Firstly, it's made fresh to order, secondly - and most importantly -we would be VERY foolish to sell or push unpopular products. If it is bad, take it off the site, DON'T sell and ruin our reputation! We have such a large range of products with glowing feedback (yes, really) that taking a couple and throwing them in the trash has no negative effect on us, only positive.

We have a very sophisticated stock and quality control system, and products not included in the sale are because we do not hold enough ingredient stock AT THIS TIME to meet a sudden surge in demand resulting from a sale with such deeply cut prices, for more than a week.

Some of our all time best sellers are in the Black Friday lineup, and no product with justified negative feedback will be sold at any price - even free - at any time, that'd be very foolish, ain't it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (23/11/19)

We have had a few reports of customers not getting through to Payfast when trying to place an order. I want to stress that the problem is not with our website, and that we offer two payment processors - Payfast and Sage - plus a manual EFT option for just the type of situation playing itself out in SA at the moment.

I believe communication is key, and the customer should be informed about what is happening in order to minimize frustration.

Since late last month SA infrastructure has been hit by DDoS ( Distributed Denial of Service) attacks, I believe for extortion purposes. Much has been done to ameliorate the situation, but it seems that the past two days these attacks have been intensified, probably because of the Black Friday situation.

We moved our website offshore yesterday early am in order to be available reliably to our customers, and it is stable now. We don't expect any further issues on our website.

We have had no reports of being unable to get through to Sage. We want to stress this is not a Payfast issue, it is a hosting issue. Some SA infrastructure will be up and down like a yoyo for the next few days at least, I'd expect. Hopefully not.

Generally, the situation is that the customer can't get through (to the payment processor/bank) for a few seconds, minutes, or hours (it varies) then it's up again.

The moment you hit the 'Place Order' button, the order is first placed to us on our (stable) website as 'Pending Payment', then you are transferred - or in this situation - attempted to be transferred to the payment processor's server. Even if there is no response from their server, we have your order and will keep it for a couple of days in that state until you can successfully pay for it. The order is not lost, it is not our website, be assured. You can find the pending payment order in your account and pay for it a little later.

This is not an All Day Vapes issue, it is a general SA issue.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (23/11/19)

Just to be clear to those that don't know what DDoS attacks are, these are NOT security breaches / hacks where your personal data is exposed. DDoS is where a large number of infected computers around the globe send coordinated requests to a server in order to overload it so that normal traffic cannot get through. They are usually launched to extort money from the target servers owners or just to be malicious, they are not a threat to you the consumer, just an inconvenience.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (23/11/19)

YeOldeOke, very interesting. Thanks for explaining it all to us!


----------



## YeOldeOke (2/12/19)

For Cyber Monday discounts are supercharged with


----------

